# Old Delta Bandsaw Blade Help



## HomeBody (Jun 25, 2014)

I have my dad's old Delta 14" bandsaw now, a nicely rebuilt 1938 model. It came with a sharp blade and one spare. I used up the sharp blade and just figured out how to change the blade. I promptly hit a nail and toasted that blade too. Now I need new blades. 

What size and how many teeth? I do gunstocks so cut 11/4 walnut a lot. I also made a small re-saw sled so I can square up short 4"-5" dia. log sections of hard thorn wood for call blanks.

The blades are 93 1/2" and I see them listed at 1/4", 3/8", and 1/2". 3, 4, 6, or more teeth per inch.

Which blades do I need for the above work I am doing?
Where is a good place to obtain quality blades? 
Thanks, Gary


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 25, 2014)

I have a newer version of that saw, I typically use 4 tooth, 1/2 inch or 3/4 blades for resaw work. Narrower blades if I'm cutting curves and arcs. Menards, etc will have decent blades for about 10.00 each. or if you do tons of stuff look at investing in a high end blade.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lots of options-and opinions on blade manufacturers Supercut-lennox are a couple good ones. I think with 14" 3/8 or 1/2- 3 teeth per inch.
I usually use supercut- they are 30 miles from me.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2014)

I would stick with a 3/8, 1/2, or 3/4 3 or 4 TPI. I use mostly a 3/4 3tpi in my saw, which serves me well for most everything I cut. I had been using Timberwolf blades, but the amount of wet hedge that I cut took a toll on them real quick. Started using the cheaper Olson blades from Woodcraft (about $25 as opposed to $50 for the Timberwolf) and they seem to last about the same amount of time in the wood I cut. As with almost everything, though, YMMV


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary

I have had very very good luck with supercut bands. I get mine from Kunz Carpentry
In Trenton,IL pm me I can send you their number.
I cut lots of blanks every day lot of osage last one was on the saw over 6 weeks! I could not believe it. I have been using them for 2yrs now and only had one what I would call bad only lasted a few days.
Dave


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 26, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> I have my dad's old Delta 14" bandsaw now, a nicely rebuilt 1938 model. It came with a sharp blade and one spare. I used up the sharp blade and just figured out how to change the blade. I promptly hit a nail and toasted that blade too. Now I need new blades.
> 
> What size and how many teeth? I do gunstocks so cut 11/4 walnut a lot. I also made a small re-saw sled so I can square up short 4"-5" dia. log sections of hard thorn wood for call blanks.
> 
> ...


you have 2 different uses going on with your saw one is the dried lumber for stocks and the other is the log resawing you are doing. For the logs Highland woodworker offers and awesome blade sold as a wood turners blade which is great for sawing thru tough bark. for the dried lumber the menards jobbies or other box store variety is what i use. With cutting logs/burls/ and stuff that is in the rough i use the highland blades they are the best for that application.


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll pick up a couple of cheapies from Maynerds to start. I'm on the learning curve with this bandsaw. My first one. I'll get some good blades later and tackle the small logs. I'll probably be back with more bandsaw questions as I progress. Gary


----------



## Tim Carter (Jul 5, 2014)

Some time ago, there was an article in Fine Woodworking about tuning the bandsaw. It's an excellent article and it can save you a lot of time and effort to get your saw cutting really well.
Tim


----------

